# New " mount -o " learned/tested  today. (/dev/da0)



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just found out one can 
	
	



```
mount -t ufs -o union /dev/da0 /usr
```
 say, if one has /obj/ and /src/ on the /thumbdrive ready for installworld. (Searched long and hard for a symlink solution, the target disk did not have space in /usr). 

The upgrade was across several versions, so a 
	
	



```
make -k -DNO_PROFILE installworld
```
 resulted in strange fixes such as 
	
	



```
/rescue/cp -v /rescue/ls /bin/ls # the latter segfaulting without it.
```
 other minor problems also.  But the install is not a total loss, probably all fixable if need be.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Practically Fixed v6 > v9*

BTW that install was hopeless! Only about half of commands worked. Howsoever, by repeating the install (one by one make installs in /usr/src/bin  etc, mtree eventually de-segfaulted, enabling the buildworld to repeat without the -k parameter.  (I never entirely completed it, however, no reason yet; I found everything mostly fixed. I got pkg_add working again, and even with /usr/ports/ mounted as above on the thumbdrive, got a working nano, find, 310.locate, /ncdu/ #etc   again.  (Very slow pentium 2, /usr  less than about 1.5 G.) :f (Only caveat, I had to edit the audit (etc) /etc/group checks out of Makefile.inc1, they were in group but not found during the installworld. )


----------

